# GE Series Wound Drive Motor



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Listed on Ebay now ... ... looks like same specs as Warp 11
Tell us what you think 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GE-Series-Wound...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

this motor looks very familure LOL!!!
The only different about mine is the shaft is longer...


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

I think GE Series Wound Drive Motor has the maximum RPM of 4725rpm, while warp11 has a 5500 RPM rating.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Isn't the peak power and efficiency about 2000rpm for the Warp11 ?
I wouldn't be taking either motor higher that 4000rpm then


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

I ask a friend about this Warp11, and he told me that for a vehicle having 4400lbs or less with a maximum operating voltage of 170V has 5500RPM rating.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder if they advanced the brushes? Since they call it a 48 volt motor I'm betting not.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi JRP3

Are all these motors capable of having the brushes advanced ?
I asked these guys about advancing the brushes but they seemed to avoid the question.


----------



## 300zxev (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh yeah ... one other thing ... I think the warp11 was advanced about 12 degrees ... does anyone know if it was CW or CCW ?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

300zxev said:


> Hi JRP3
> 
> Are all these motors capable of having the brushes advanced ?
> I asked these guys about advancing the brushes but they seemed to avoid the question.


I'm not sure if it's the same people but I seem to remember asking them about brush advancing and they had no clue what I was talking about. They thought I meant some kind of "advanced" brush compound, and even after I explained what I meant they didn't get it so I gave up. I guess if they just rebuild forklift motors brush advance never comes into play but you'd think they'd at least know about it. You'd probably have to drill new holes to advance the brushes.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, anyway what would be the effect of having advanced brushes?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

It prevents arcing at higher voltage which can lead to motor damage. Above 48 volts you need advancing.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for that info...


----------

